# Pseudoharpax Virescens



## yen_saw

Another new flower type species hatched out for me today, looks like a typical Creobotra sp hatchling but smaller.

Ootheca












L1 nymph











Camera shy !


----------



## luketheluke

awwwwww cute mantis babys nice pics


----------



## Peekaboo

Yen you have so many ooths hatching out all the time. How on earth do you keep track of them all?


----------



## Rob Byatt

I'm really happy to see _Pseudoharpax_ doing the rounds again. It is 10 years since I saw these last. I had a different species then - _P. ugandanus_.

It probably isn't much different to the one you have Yen. I presume you know they are tiny ?

Good luck !


----------



## OGIGA

Looks kinda cool. I wonder how they'll look when they grow up.


----------



## Vlodek

Over here is picture of adult mantid:

http://www.terraon.de/attachment.php?attac...c1a3b16a4d22b3a


----------



## yen_saw

> Yen you have so many ooths hatching out all the time. How on earth do you keep track of them all?


Is not easy Lilian, the easiest way is recorded any event like hatching, molting, quantity, and condition on the cage. My wife hate it whenever i step in the bugroom cos i will "dissappear" into the room and never come out!



> It probably isn't much different to the one you have Yen. I presume you know they are tiny ?


Yes i was told the adult grow up to only 2 cm. Here is a larger pic (same as the one from Vlodek) of adult species. I received the pic from a friend from German.


----------



## OGIGA

> My wife hate it whenever i step in the bugroom cos i will "dissappear" into the room and never come out!


I think that may be a future problem for me too. Can you get your wife into the bug room with you?


----------



## yen_saw

No way Ogiga! well she will try to avoid it if possible, she hates fly and i have never failed losing at least one fly everytime i feed my mantis.

The little nymphs started to feed on fruit flies, all 15 nymphs from one ooth seems to do alright together for now but my guess is it won't be long before they catch each other, i will record the first incident.

Have we had a common name for this species? If not, what do you guys think is the best common name? suggestion? This is the species from Gambia, Africa. Pseudoharpax Virescens Virescens seems like a long scientific name :?


----------



## Isis

I just use abbreviations instead of the long latin names  Eg. Psi-vir  

Here is a link to a pic of mating pair:

http://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0524js0.jpg


----------



## Jwonni

i like these and the fact they are soooo small


----------



## Ian

Ah, Yen, had one of these hatch out today!

Got about 15 nymphs, which seems to be standard. Very small indeed.

What are yours feeding on?

I know Lee Reily has got 3 adult pairs (of which all i believe he mated yesterday...so maybe he might establish this species!)

Nice photos


----------



## Isis

And once again my pic of this mantis (fresh larvae):


----------



## yen_saw

> Ah, Yen, had one of these hatch out today!Got about 15 nymphs, which seems to be standard. Very small indeed.
> 
> What are yours feeding on?
> 
> I know Lee Reily has got 3 adult pairs (of which all i believe he mated yesterday...so maybe he might establish this species!)
> 
> Nice photos


Oh glad to know Lee is doing great with this and congrate with the newborn Ian  . Hopefully i can raise this species to adulthood too. Wonder how long does it take to mature into adult. Should be fairly quick i think. Ah another small species... my eye sight is going to deteriorate further bummer! They are not the skittish type, snapping up any fruit flies half their body size, ferocious, i like it  I have another ooth hatched out yesterday, about 18 nymphs.

Very nice pic Isis! I can even count the segment on this L1 nymph.



> I just use abbreviations instead of the long latin names Eg. Psi-vir


 Afraid beginners will have no idea what Psi-vir is although it is short and sweet. I was thinking of dwarf Gambian flower mantis but hate the dwarf word so what about Gambian flower mantis?


----------



## Isis

Hmm... or maybe look at it's eyes.. Gambian spotted-eye mantis?

They're developement is fairly slow. Mine are 3,5 months old and are L5 (I think presub or one molt befor presubimago), whilst the Oypilus are subimago (they were born at the same time).

So keep your fingers crossed because I am going to have lots of babies of both species soon  

Oh... by the way: some Piotr's Holowienko's mantid pics, there are some Oxypilus and Pseudoharpax too...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vonkudlaty/sets/1326486/


----------



## yen_saw

They do have two spotted eye on the abdomen from dorsal view! nice spot.... Gambian spotted-eye mantis it is!


----------



## yen_saw

This species are still doing alright together at L3, looking forward for them to turn into a little more colorful. At least they are growing slightly larger than Oxypilus, a break for my eyes!


----------



## yen_saw

It is finally adult!!  they are close to 3 cm, larger than what i thought there should. This is the adult female.


----------



## Hypoponera

Yen,

Did you get any males to go with that female? Will we be seeing these little guys for sale in the Future?

Did you keep them together until they made the final molt? They are small enough that it might be a good species to put several in an aquarium! The Walmart here sells 10 gal glass aquariums for $10. I might be able to put 4-6 of those in that sized tank! What is the size of food that the adults eat?


----------



## yen_saw

Mike

I have some adults of both genders, they are semi-communal, i actually have some individual cage and some in the groups, so far i didn't see any cannibalism and the one that molted into adult first was from the group. 10 gal glass will be to big for 4-6, i would just use 5 gal for 5-10 of the adults. they have been feeding on all sort of flying insects but none were larger than house fly, i haven't try blue bottle yet but that's probably the largest they can handle, i never feed them crickets but i will try that with the individual adults. sure i will breed them and hope to get a new generation from them... which will probably the last for me, they are low maintenance species in my opinion.


----------



## robo mantis

can't wait till i get mine today.


----------



## Asa

Wow, tiny! I like small cute mantids, but my favorites are large easy to get ones.


----------



## athicks

very cute! i like how huge their heads are compared to their bodies!


----------



## swoosh

Nice Mantid Yen!


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks guys

Here are more pics of a pair. I have at least 8-9 pairs now and more are maturing. Thank goodness there are only 3 cm. I would be running out of space if they are Asian giant mantis.


----------



## Asa

> Thanks guysHere are more pics of a pair. I have at least 8-9 pairs now and more are maturing. Thank goodness there are only 3 cm. I would be running out of space if they are Asian giant mantis.


There almost identical.


----------



## yen_saw

Yes they are about the same size and shiny wings too. Male has thicker antenna and you can only see the "eye" on female's abdomen from dorsal view due to the wider ab.


----------



## Asa

I'm getting one of those soon. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## swoosh

Yen,

I have noticed that you posted the hatchlings on April 3, 2007 then the adult on June 13, 2007. It only took 72 days to adulthood, approximately 2.5 months. Is that right?

Thanks


----------



## Asa

Hey! Wow, that is quick!


----------



## yen_saw

> Yen,I have noticed that you posted the hatchlings on April 3, 2007 then the adult on June 13, 2007. It only took 72 days to adulthood, approximately 2.5 months. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks


No, the first batch sold out before they turn into adult. This adult pair hatched out exactly 2 month ago!! The ootheca took about 4 weeks to hatch, so they actually spent only twice the incubtion period to grow into adult. However, it could be due to my heavy feeding under warm environment and therefore speeds up the growth.


----------



## yen_saw

A pair of this species managed to mate  






This male is staring at me, i guess he is saying "would you mind"?


----------



## robo mantis

Lol he looks like he is saying that lol


----------



## Asa

It must be quite embarrasing :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

Yen (insert middle name) Saw!! I'm ashamed of you (slaps on wrist)! Just joking :lol:


----------



## yen_saw




----------



## Asa

Now don't be mean to the peeking tom cat. I'm sure he only 'stumbled in'. :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk

They look like sort of mini orchid mantis :lol:


----------



## Asa

Except not as colorful.


----------

